# The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover....



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

Unveiled the first half of the remodel for DATR...
pics:
























Thats functional R32 exhaust, just need to wire the switch to make the flapper mod work
next is the hood emblem shaved and the cowl edge extended, then the hatch gets a shave, and the doors and arches get soem fresh paint and some dings fixed, then alot of clear and more buffing etc.
the rest will have to be a surprise


_Modified by BigBlockBug at 1:04 AM 6-28-2006_


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (BigBlockBug)*

I want to do naughty things to that bug








You're doing a VERY nice job on the car. Keep it up!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (Mikes72sb)*

Wow, insane.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (SomeMacGuy)*

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (pdoel)*

who else has done the turbo s front end swap??? i am having trouble with a couple little brackets and things


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (BigBlockBug)*

I LOVE YOUR BEETLE!!!! Its proof that a little goes a long way (exterior mods) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Really makes me miss my 00'!!!!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (Autophiles_MKV)*

Beautiful, I luv WNB's! As long as you're 'shaving' stuff, why not get rid of the side markers and install a set of latter year side mirrors with blinkers? Are those OEM tails?


_Modified by Billsbug at 5:10 PM 6-27-2006_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (Billsbug)*

Thats the plan, side markers are going, 04 mirrors, then 05 tailights since my reverse lights are gone now, and tie them into the new tails, smoked of course
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (BigBlockBug)*

good work man. I am loving that fact that more and more "smooth" bugs are showing up. I really like the euro rear as well. I wanted to pic one up when they were on here but I just couldn't afford it at the time.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (bugasm99)*

oh damn! at least i know what mine will look like with a painted roof!


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (OLD GHOST)*

Looks amazing!!!


----------



## shah269 (Aug 7, 2003)

Simply stunning!
Anazing work! 
Simply amazing!
VW should offer you a job in their design devision. 
Your car looks simply amazing! 
Great job!


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

thats about all i can say


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


















































































































Looks amazing man, can't believe how clean it looks and 24V to boot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_...then 05 tailights since my reverse lights are gone now, and tie them into the new tails, smoked of course

Do u mean the new '06 taillights?
BTW, if u shave the badges, u'll lose your cool OEM Plus look.











_Modified by Billsbug at 3:08 PM 6-28-2006_


----------



## DarknDub (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (Billsbug)*

those new tails wont fit the 98- NB because they are larger and you have to change the bumper and fenders as well if you can








btw: NICE RIDE!


----------



## SILVERTURBO1 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (DarknDub)*

Sweet bug, like the color and rims look nice too. I like White a lot.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (DarknDub)*

Hmm, i might just buy a set and see if I can make them work, otherwise I might add some R32-ish cutouts in the lower valance section and put some lights hidden behind them


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (BigBlockBug)*

When I was looking into a dual outlet exhaust like yours, I was simply going to mount the bulbs facing down towards the ground hidden on the inside of the bumber. You just need the light, i don't think you actually need the lense.
I had another idea all together as well, but i am keeping that one a secret as it is what I decided on.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (bugasm99)*

no fair
heheheh, ya I have a couple other tricks up my sleeve too.
the one I am leaning towards is replacing the LED fixture in my wing that was the third brake light, with a row of super bright LEDs wired to the reverse lights, with an auxillary switch of course for those pesky tailgaters
also any of you guys who seriously want a euro rear, let me know I should be able to order them


_Modified by BigBlockBug at 2:26 PM 6-28-2006_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_also any of you guys who seriously want a euro rear, let me know I should be able to order them

I definitely want one, but as my car is just getting out of the shop from an accident I don't think i can snag one right now. Its at the top of my list though so I will keep that in mind.


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (bugasm99)*

Car is looking amazing man






















Clear Top OE Tails would look sweet with the car being white.


_Modified by 1.8T_Moe at 4:20 PM 6-28-2006_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The first bit of the VR6 Bug makeover.... (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_the one I am leaning towards is replacing the LED fixture in my wing that was the third brake light, with a row of super bright LEDs wired to the reverse lights/i]

GREAT idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I know I may sound like a broken record, but the OEM styled clear/red tails on this awesome white NB would look VERY clean indeed.











_Modified by Billsbug at 5:27 PM 6-28-2006_


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i am interested in a euro bumper as well, car looks great


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

Girl car my ass! That's one flippin' sweet looking whip! Awesome job!


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (silversport)*

I'm from the MkV forum and I just looked in here today cause i'm bored at work but it didn't take long to get blown away by this car. Awesomest beetle i've ever seen... good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (hotshoe32)*

Nice to see an 'I'm not a New Beetle hater' Golf owner for a change.


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

nice and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the wheels on the other hand


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (JETTACUSTOM)*

Ehh I like em, and I couldnt possibly beat the deal I got on them. Besides that they are famous, got them from my buddy off his one and only white R32, the unicorn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (JETTACUSTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTACUSTOM* »_nice and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the wheels on the other hand









I think wheels set the car off pretty good.
They are powerdercoated CHs, right?
Lol, I never seen anyone hate BBS wheels


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Painted CHs yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

hating CH's is against my religion...


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

MORE PIX MORE PIX!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i would like to see some more shots as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif please


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (J Eagan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTACUSTOM* »_the wheels on the other hand









C'mon '96 Jetta 2.slow







, the only way u could MAYBE 'improve' the wheels is if they were the original white VW Motorsports off the New Beetle Cup.










_Modified by Billsbug at 11:56 AM 6-30-2006_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

There are many ways to improve on CH's... but if he got a good deal, and likes em, then more power to him.
ehh, thats how i got my TSW's, i would have loved a bunch of other wheels, but they were cheap.

I know I will get ripped for this, but...


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Lol, I don't get you people anymore... I quit


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Lol, I don't get you people anymore... I quit
















good times








By the way, BigBlockBug... you ride is bad a$s!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_







good times








By the way, BigBlockBug... you ride is bad a$s!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lol, all of a sudden everybody seems to hate CHs






















I can't stop looking at your car, though!


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Thanks homies


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

hey, i like CH's, i'm just saying that there are nicer wheels out there, imo. I do like how they look onhis car though.

mine and my brothers project car for proof I like CH's...


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Lol, all of a sudden everybody seems to hate CHs






















I can't stop looking at your car, though! 

LOVE the BBS CHs! I just thought your post:

_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Lol, I don't get you people anymore... I quit









...was a funny response!


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

So the question is:
I want to shave the markers on the turbo S front, but have had mixed reactions. I don't necessarily care, because I'll build it how I want to damnit. But curious from fellow Beetle Connesiuers, shave them, or smoke them?


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

Shave them! It will look alot cleaner if you do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (JETTACUSTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTACUSTOM* »_nice and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the wheels on the other hand










sounds like someone's mad that the wheels aren't staggered deep dish 13's with over-rolled tires







Translation: not quite "Euro" enough


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*(BigBlockBug)*

U mean the turn signals by the headlights? HELL NO! Make 'em into extra fogs that'll work with the brights on.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (BigBlockBug) (Billsbug)*

not the best pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (BigBlockBug) (bugasm99)*

Nah Im keeping the turns near the head lights, just shaving the markers off. 
Looks better with the new front end there Bugasm, I was a fan before, but that one just fits the car better


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug) (BigBlockBug)*

So u'll have both the turn signals in the side mirrors and in the front signals by the headlights, that'll be cool since u've eliminated the bumper turns. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug) (Billsbug)*

BTW, wuts the interior look like?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (BigBlockBug) (Billsbug)*

Thats top secret for now


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug) (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_Thats top secret for now


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

i want to see what it looks like...


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

ya well, sh! t in one hand, and hope in the other, see which fills up faster








g14 classified


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

damn


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

love it man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germankars (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (audiphile)*

nice exhaust where did you get that idea?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (germankars)*

Gah, you didn't really shave the side markers..







you pansy!















I can think of few cars that had that exhaust idea first..







But I know atleast one of the first (if not the very first dual set) doesn't own the car anymore.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*

Never saw any beetle with it like this, until the oxford car remodel. But I had already done mine







.
Any ways got the idea when I took the stock exhaust of an R32 here at my shop, it sat on my racks for weeks taunting me, eventually i was bored enough one day to stay at the shop till 4 AM welding up an entire exhaust system from U bends, cut out my spare tire well, and welded in some panels to fill it.







Long night
But it sounds dead nuts like an R32


----------



## germankars (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

yea my car was one of those first ones


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (germankars)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germankars (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

man now i have to get a new bumper though...lol i wish they had more body kits...well that were worth a damn


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (germankars)*

What make are these upper strut bars? LUV the black and grey engine bay, man u've got gr8 taste!




















_Modified by Billsbug at 3:49 PM 7-25-2006_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

ABD, but I had it chrome plated








P.s. waiting in line at the painters to get the wheels finished up for you too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlockBug* »_ABD, but I had it chrome plated









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mitglied (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_










Nice


----------



## supercasper (Dec 10, 2001)

What size are the BBS Wheels? Those things are nucking futs looking!


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (supercasper)*

18", just missed out on some 19s a few weeks earlier, and my good friend down here had this sat stashed away for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

